# Scott Foil wheel and tire size



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey guys... a good buddy of mine was thinking of ordering some wider carbon wheels... 25mm external width. Are there any issues with a rim this wide on a Foil frame? He'd probably be running 700x25 tires as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Just brought my wheels over to my buddies house... they fit just fine.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

No problems on my Foil

I run Boyd Carbon Clinchers, which give a wider profile with 23c Michelin Pro 3 tires and there is plenty of room left to run 25c tires.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I use November Rail 52s which are 25 mm wide at the brake track. Conti GP 4000S tires measure almost 27 mm wide on those rims. The rear is fine, but on the front you have to be mindful of the tire's height. If you don't trim the excess rubber left from the factory mold, it will slightly brush the fork.


----------

